# Raised Spots On Red Belly Piranha. Is My Fish Sick? Please Help



## michaelgillen2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello I am new to taking care of piranhas. I have noticed some raised areas on my p's skin. I am wondering if someone could tell me what it is and how to treat it before I get any casualties. They are light pinkish areas and by one of his fins it is around that to.Ive attached the links to some youtube videos with the infected piranhas in them. The first video I tried to stay on the sick one. The second video is a video of all P's and shows the sick one well in it on some spots. The 3rd I had camera on zoom and was able to get good footage of him.
Can you guys help me please
















I have a standard 150 gallon aquarium with a fluval fx5 for filtration. 12 red belly piranhas and a 9 inch pleco. There is a minnow also that lives in the tank that survived a feeding. The tank has been setup for 3 months now. I got the piranhas at 1 inch and they are now 4 to 5 inches. Beggining of november is when they arrived. The light is 4 t5 lights wrapped candy cane style. I also have fake floating vine plants to provide cover. 2 submersible 300 watt quartz heaters no guard. There is air pump also rated for 150 galons. They are a couple live plants in tank.

There may be a couple other piranhas with smaller spots similar. I have not had any problems before. The sick one will spend alot of time in the corner below the maxi jet 1 to 2 inches from bottom. He does still eat and have an appetite, he swims around the tank sometime but not alot. His fins do move and he is the biggest fish in the tank. Eyes and gills are normal i think.

For feeding I feed them a variety of foods lately they have been getting raw shrimp and tilapia fillets. I feed them 3 times a day. Since I have had them Ive fed them a dozen rosy red minnows 3 occasions from petco. I have read stuff before where minnows may have parasites. No changes in feeding schedule.

I do a religous 20-25% water change once a week every sunday. And add conditioner for water replaced. I do have aquarium salt but never used it in this tank yet. Water temp 78-79 degress always


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Get yourself some heater guards. Could be heater burns that got infected.


----------



## michaelgillen2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thankyou. I will pick some up today and get water parameters. So what can I do to treat this?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Heals by itself, so just cover the heaters to avoid new burns


----------

